# Help for Pancreatitis!



## heatherc (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, my name is Heather and I have a chihuahua named Rosie. She has always had minor bouts of pancreatitis (i realize now). She has just come off a 5 day stay at the vet emergency on IV with an acute case of pancreatitis. We thought we were going to lose her. I finally said I was going to take her home. She started to drink water and lick baby food off my finger and now 5 days later is eating 4 meals a day of boiled chicken, white rice and cottage cheese. I would like to start to introduce a low fat dog food into her diet that she will be on now permanently. I am confused on which food to try not to mention nervous I think food changes are what brought on this attack. I will do prescription if necessary but if there is a good low fat otc food I would rather do that.

Thanks, Heather


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am glad that Heather is better! As far as I know, raw fat is not harmful to dogs that is why so many get in trouble when well-meaning owners give them roasted or fried turkey skin and ham fat.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There was a recent thread here you might be interested in reading, on pancreatitis. Try entering Pancreatitis Diet in the search bar. I wish I could be of more help but I remember that was a really good thread full of info. Hope it helps.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

heatherc said:


> Hi, my name is Heather and I have a chihuahua named Rosie.
> 
> Ok, I'm on my way to bed where I belong- Sorry Heather, I am glad that Rosie is better!


----------

